
Show HN: Packagr.app – a private package repository with security scanning - chris140957
https://www.packagr.app/
======
somada141
The fact that you used the Creative Tim Material Dashboard Angular [0] is
super obvious :D. Off-topic question but what did you think of that template?

I decided to use it for my own SaaS and I've come to liken it to something
that's beautiful on the outside but poisonous on the inside. The mix of
Angular Material with Bootstrap and JQuery fallbacks instead of using the
defacto Material components has made my bundle bloated and unnecessarily
complex. Curious to hear what your experience has been like.

[0] [https://demos.creative-tim.com/material-dashboard-
angular2/#...](https://demos.creative-tim.com/material-dashboard-
angular2/#/dashboard)

~~~
chris140957
This is actually the Vuetify dashboard rather than the angular one. Its built
on a fairly straightforward web pack/vuetify configuration and I quite like
the arrangement.

~~~
somada141
Sorry my bad, I suppose their dashboard looks amazingly similar with different
underlying frameworks. Happy to hear that their other offerings are better
structured.

------
NetOpWibby
*for Python

~~~
chris140957
yep indeed, should have been in the title

------
jayfk
What kind of security analysis are you running on the package? Stuff like
bandit/pyrom?

~~~
chris140957
It looks for known issues in the dependencies in your packages

------
ralala
Is there an on premise version?

~~~
chris140957
no, as there are plenty of OS tools for that

~~~
somada141
I'm only familiar with devpi [0] as a free on-prem package manager. What
others are you referring to?

[0] [https://github.com/devpi/devpi](https://github.com/devpi/devpi)

~~~
chris140957
There is also pypiserver, pip2pi and EggBasket

------
taf2
Is this similar to bundler for ruby?

~~~
chris140957
I'm not familiar with bundler

